# Aquarium Stand Options?



## Kristian (Nov 27, 2013)

I had the same issue as you and eventually settled on a particle board stand from petco for my 20gal.L So far so good.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Its a long shot, but it couldn't hurt to get the plans from Google and solicit one of your local woodworkers, cabinet makers. Handyman, or basic construction workers. My brother drives heavy equipment and works construction. I'm more of a thinker, less capable with my hands, especially using tools. when I showed him my plans he said that we could build one in a day or so, with trim, molding, doors all done as we go. What I am saying is that there are people who can build you a quality stand and its likely that it will be much sturdier and customized for about the same price as a new one depending on who you hire. Don't pay till its done IMO. Don't forget to check out used furniture stores also. Some of the older wood dressers and coffee tables were really built to last!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I would look in thrift stores for some old, sturdy peices of furniture - dressers, side/end tables, bookcases, buffets, tv stands, etc - depends on the size of your tank(s). You may find a peice that is a bit banged up and just needs to be sanded and stained or painted. Older pieces are usually pretty solidly built. If it's a smaller tank most anything will do. I have my two 5g's on a cheap book case I bought at target because the color matched the stand on my big tank.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

wendyjo said:


> I would look in thrift stores for some old, sturdy peices of furniture - dressers, side/end tables, bookcases, buffets, tv stands, etc - depends on the size of your tank(s). You may find a peice that is a bit banged up and just needs to be sanded and stained or painted. Older pieces are usually pretty solidly built. If it's a smaller tank most anything will do. I have my two 5g's on a cheap book case I bought at target because the color matched the stand on my big tank.


Im using a antique hutch for my 75g tall the old furniture is made well. Plus plenty of space to hide equipment & 2 drawers some modding was needed.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought a perfecto stand on amazon and added 2x4 supports (vertically) on each corner because it seemed like it wasn't THAT sturdy... All is going well with the added support.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

@mattjm20
I had thought about ramping up the supports on a pre-made stand, but even at that price ($150+) and still having to do a little labor I'd just have a custom one made

@KribsDirect
That's an idea I never thought about. I figured I would get denied once I told them what it was for, but I think I know someone who might make one. I feel like the probability is low, but it is the holidays and it doesn't hurt to ask...

I will keep the local thrift shops in mind, maybe I could come across something one day.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have to smile when I read about people wanting stands built but not wanting to be robbed! It seems like folks may have the wrong idea about people who know how to do these things and do nice work. We seem to be glad to go to a doctor, lawyer or other trained person and pay $100 bills for twenty minutes work because they are "trained". But if a guy has done wood working for twenty years and "trained" every day, we expect him to spend three days cutting, fitting, and finishing a stand for less than $100. 
That's one reason so few guys do custom stands.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Hiring someone to build for under $100, good luck, unless of course that is paying for some labor after you supply the materials yourself. I know quite a few people besides my brother that would love to make some side money building stuff and they aren't expensive..then again they aren't professional cabinet makers with a business.

I understand what PlantedRich is referring to though.
If you are on a budget and want to be frugal about how much you are willing to pay, I would find some plans online or draw something up, and try to find out how much the lumber will cost you.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

It will cost me $100 to build one for my 2nd tank


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

I had one built of steel, my design. Rounded square tubing. Money very well spent for a big tank.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

Woah woah... Where did this $100 price tag come from for a custom built stand? I never said that. I don't know what is reasonable, but it's got to be better than the $250 stand I was quoted from a fish store nearby. I have seen some other ones from petco or petsmart (the online only ones, which looked awesome) for $350ish.

Edit: if you are referring to my previous post of $150. I meant I'd spend the extra (assuming $50 to $100, I don't know) to have a quality one made. I still never said $100!


----------



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

KribsDirect said:


> Its a long shot, but it couldn't hurt to get the plans from Google and solicit one of your local woodworkers, cabinet makers. Handyman, or basic construction workers. <snip> Don't pay till its done IMO. <snip>



If someone came to me looking for me to build them a stand, they would leave without one if they were not willing to give a reasonable deposit. No way would I front them ~100+ bucks in wood and materials without any recourse. Not going to happen with that attitude. :icon_wink

Now, agreeing upon a price and design, and leaving a deposit of around half would be a good and fair starting point for both. roud:

Remember, that the pricing for a commercially made stand is set partially by economies of scale, meaning they are not one off items, and are probably going to be much less expensive than one made by a local cabinet shop. I'd argue that the one made by a cabinet shop will probably be made with better materials, and will likely last a lot longer. 

I did not see what size tank you are working with, obviously the risk to the stand maker increases drastically as the tanks get larger. This too, may play into pricing. IMO tanks at or around 30-40 gallons can be placed on reasonably made furniture without much risk, above that size and I'd not be comfortable using something not designed for a tank.


----------



## sns26 (Mar 29, 2010)

+1 on some of the sentiments above. Learning to build my stand was a real education in the value of time. People have asked me many times to build them a stand, not knowing that they are asking for at least 4-5 days of my time. And that's because I know what I'm doing now! A real pro could do it faster, but then a real pro has overhead like tools etc. 

Having said that, simpler plywood-only stands are not that hard to do. You might consider drawing up some basic plans and posting them on Craigslist or something. Never know who might bite on that.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

@nodim
Thanks for your insight, but I never meant a $100 custom stand. Where is this number coming from guys? I don't require a furniture grade stand. Just a 2x4 frame with a covering and black will do for my 75. One employee at the local pet shop that closed down knew a guy who could make one for $125. Made of 2x4's and covered with basic plywood painted black. It had no door though. Obviously I can't get with him because the place no longer exists.

That along with these $250 plywood stands is what's in my head. Based on the responses here I guess it's spend the money, take time to build my own (maybe with a little help), or hunt the thrift shops.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Just as an FYI, I have the Aquatic Fundamentals stands from Petco. They are sturdy and easy to put together. I had to order on-line as my local Petco does not carry them in the store so I took a chance on the first one. I have three of them now. Straight, clean lines, nothing fancy, certainly not "furniture-like" if that's what you're looking for. But a good option for a tank stand for those unable or unwilling to DIY.


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

I do not know what it is about stands. I will drop 1k on a tank, light, and other accessories but baulk at spending 150 on a stand. I know it makes no sense but I think it is because although the stand is necessary it is more like a piece of furniture or accoutrement to me. My 7 gallon is sitting on a nice wood nightstand that functions very well for its purpose. I need to figure out a stand for my 17 gallon build but that will be the last step because it is part of the build I do not really enjoy.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

What brought my comments was the experience I've had. As people have come byto buy fish, plants or decor, they often ask about my stands and canopies. that has led to them wanting me to build them the same. A couple times they have seemed reasonable enogh to explore the idea. I have time and I like to build things so I have run up an estimate of the materials on a couple occasions. When I have sent them the estimate for materials alone, I never hear from them again, even to say, "No thanks" or I get a message that they know a guy that can do it for half that amount. It appears that most people like the product but want it for half of what the materials cost and no labor!! 
Then there are those who want me to build it, draw up plans and want it built in such a way that it will not stand up for a week. If people have never built a stand, how can they possibly know how to build or design a stand? They read about it on a forum?


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

I understand. I don't require a furniture grade stand. Something like the aquatic fundamentals style stands is fine with me, which is why I my mentioned it. It's just I don't want to pay that much for cheap particle board. I wouldn't mind paying for a basic all black with one door hardwood stand. I just don't know of any options out there.

There's so many options for tanks and equipment, but there's so few choices, it seems, for stands unless you want to go out of your way to have one made or make your own.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I had a local handyman (who is also a friend) build me a no frills stand for my 30L. I told him I didn't need anything special or doors just something that wasn't an eye sore and preferably with a shelf on the bottom where I could put another tank later on. I ended up with a very nice stand, I was surprised as to how much I got for $65. I will definitely go back for future stands.


----------



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

tdiggs said:


> @nodim
> Thanks for your insight, but I never meant a $100 custom stand. Where is this number coming from guys? I don't require a furniture grade stand. Just a 2x4 frame with a covering and black will do for my 75. One employee at the local pet shop that closed down knew a guy who could make one for $125. Made of 2x4's and covered with basic plywood painted black. It had no door though. Obviously I can't get with him because the place no longer exists.
> 
> That along with these $250 plywood stands is what's in my head. Based on the responses here I guess it's spend the money, take time to build my own (maybe with a little help), or hunt the thrift shops.
> ...


Sorry, I know you are not expecting to get a stand for $100. I was replying to the previous poster who expects to not pay for something until it is done. My point is that materials cost is not something a custom builder would want to front for someone. FWIW, a decent sheet of 3/4 plywood (not the garbage at the Borgs) is around $100 itself, so the materials cost for that stand would not allow that guy to cover his costs. Especially when you add in the 2x4's, door, hinges, paint etc. 

It sounds like you are aware that those $250 DIY stands people brag about are generally only including material costs and exclude their labor. You're on the right track.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

SlammedDC2 said:


> I had a local handyman (who is also a friend) build me a no frills stand for my 30L. I told him I didn't need anything special or doors just something that wasn't an eye sore and preferably with a shelf on the bottom where I could put another tank later on. I ended up with a very nice stand, I was surprised as to how much I got for $65. I will definitely go back for future stands.


How convenient, you are from Clarksville, TN as well. Do you have any pictures of this stand?

@nodim
Thanks. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

There are plenty of people willing to do work and get paid afterwards. Sure you can supply some lumber, as I said before. Some will require the materials up front, a large cabinet shop may not. I don't think its an attitude as much as it is a wise precaution when it comes to soliciting someone to build something. I'm sure the handyman experts would still disagree though. Personally, I don't pay for something before it even exists and I would be cautious about who I hired.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The issue of trust is always a big thing in any kind of deal making, whether it is stands or car repairs, etc. My position as one who might build a stand is that they can see what I have built before and I can go the upfront of materials if the design is not too far out. I assume that I could always sell the stand for the cost of materials. But then for this, I expect to get some conditions in return. They look at how I build and if they like it, that is what they will get. But it also goes that I will not go into a process of them seeing ways to cut the expense by changing the basic methods or materials that I use. Things that seem so simple to the novice are basic to the guy who has built some. Things like whether 2X4 framing is needed? Sure it may make it heavy and it may be stronger than needed. But then you can also buy a decent, usable 2X4-8 at half or less than a usable 1X4-8! The devil is truly in the details so if one is not aware of those details, it works better to leave them to the person who does know. But that is often where the train leaves the track. The person who doesn't know, often thinks he does.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've built almost all of my own stands. I'm not exactly skilled at woodwork, but I'm not afraid to go at a 2x4 with a circular saw and see what happens (I usually end up needing a couple extra 2x4s...).

I never really liked the store-bought stands, as they seemed rather expensive for something made from crap materials. That said, I think some of the newer stands I've seen in PetCo and such actually look half decent.

Checking out some used/vintage/salvage stores in your area (if there are any) can sometimes find you some well-built furniture that will work. Either look for older stuff, or stuff built for institutions (schools, hotels, offices), as they are often fairly simple and pretty sturdy. I've also heard of some people buying the kitchen cabinet units from Lowe's/Home Depot and using those - that wouldn't look bad in a lot of situations.

I don't know how much you've checked out the DIY section, but hydrophyte has a thread with a really simple, nice looking stand that would be pretty easy to assemble:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85748

For a stand like that, you could even get away without measuring, just cut all the similar pieces at the same time to ensure they are the same length.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

KribsDirect said:


> There are plenty of people willing to do work and get paid afterwards.


yes, people that don't see the value in the work they provide... or are too nice to ask for a deposit up front... or need the money so view it as just something they have to deal with.

if you're hiring someone to do custom work, there is either a contract in place ensuring payment of at least the materials, or a deposit.

I'm looking into building some plywood stands to sell in the future, so i'm investing in the materials myself in hopes they sell. but if someone was wanting a custom piece b/c they saw what i produce and want something similar, they're paying a deposit.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds to me like some of you are more about knit picking my statements. Just like Sake and CrypticLifestyle arguing about Black Diamond, I'm not going to fuel the fire anymore over a hypothetical arrangement made for the construction of a stand. You got my opinion and experience, I cant give anything else to this thread.

You can't really say that this is just how it is, it isn't. My local cabinet store built a new island for my mothers kitchen, guess what..we didn't pay a dime until it was finished. A confident business may require a contract, but you wont always have to pay up front. All I ever said was don't pay till its done and lots of places will do this. If you can't find them, give me a pm.. I'll find one for you.

I'm done with this thread. My involvement only seems to promote confrontation and egotistical opinions stated as solid fact regarding business practices. I don't know how it is for a fact with every single person or business and to act like I do is asinine. I only know what I've experienced and what I found when planning my build, which folks obviously understand, whether they agree with them or not. Its really quite simple.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

I've seen a few of stands made by using cinder blocks with some wood on top.

Some of them don't look too bad. 

Easier and cheaper than building a wood stand and probably stronger than most too.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

What about getting one of the Aquatic Fundamentals steel stands, and just wrapping a furniture quality wood shell around it to cut costs?


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

The old adage of "you get what you pay for" applies to this discussion. The best way to gauge the outcome of a hand made item by a particular person is to look at his/her previous work.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

got a couple of PMs: mine is square steel tubing with rounded corners, and I asked for tabs to be inserted for the purpose of holding a shelf. I then had a piece of Lucite (acrylic) cut for an invisible/floating shelf look.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

The hell with a stand. The new thing is suspending them in air and hanging them from the ceiling. Do that! My wife saw some on Pinetrest (That site is a guys honey do nightmare in case you don't know) and she said we need to do that. Can you imagine the feeling I felt when she said that! Ditch the stand and hang it! :bounce:


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Texan78 said:


> The hell with a stand. The new thing is suspending them in air and hanging them from the ceiling.



Well, you don't have to worry about whether or not the floor can support the tank 

Plus, it would be great for earthquake-prone areas, no worries about the tank/stand tipping over.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

This isn't the first time I've posted my stands but I'm so psyched with how they turned out I can't resist. 
I covered a plain steel stand with salvaged wood. Cut the pieces to length and drilled self tapping screws through the wood and right into the metal. Simple as could be, and it makes my tank blend with the rest of my apt really well. Since the first came out great I decided to make another using steel pipe and salvaged oak. These were fun and easy to make. Each costing no more than $100-$150. I urge everyone to be more creative and not waste your money on particle board pieces of junk.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Fiftymeatballs> I think I've seen those on another thread, and may have commented there, but even if I didn't, I really like how those look, especially the iron pipe one.

Granted, that aesthetic doesn't work for everyone (probably not the type looking to the overly-finished/precise look of ADA style stands...), but I think it's great to get examples of other styles out there for people to be aware of.

I'm doing all my work with a cordless circular and drill, and poor planning, so I aim for designs that can incorporate and absorb some inaccuracies. not quite rustic, but maybe slightly rough or primitive or something.

I'm quite fond of just burning and brushing as opposed to staining - just taking a propane torch to my work, and then scrubbing it with a brush to remove the char, and then sealing it. It really brings out the grain (literally, as the softer/less dense 'rings' burn/get scrubbed more), and it can help draw attention away from minor gaps/etc. 

Plus, I don't have to sand (I hate sanding...).

And, although I haven't tried it yet, I'm pretty sure it's fairly repairable (pull the battery on the smoke detector, and have a vacuum taped to the brush for the scrub part of burn and scrub...)


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

lochaber said:


> Fiftymeatballs> I think I've seen those on another thread, and may have commented there, but even if I didn't, I really like how those look, especially the iron pipe one.
> 
> Granted, that aesthetic doesn't work for everyone (probably not the type looking to the overly-finished/precise look of ADA style stands...), but I think it's great to get examples of other styles out there for people to be aware of.
> 
> ...



When I decided to make a stand I was hesitant, it definitely can be scary if your trying to support 100gallons aka 1000+ lbs. I only own very basic tools (a drill and hand saw) so I tried using what I had rather then going out to buy a circular saw etc. My first stand incorporates a low cost iron stand from foster and smith. Cover it in whatever wood you want and done. ADA wood stands could easily be replicated using this facade technique. Some plywood, gun metal paint and hinges. The glass stand could be replicated as well, though to be honest I don't like that stand much. It might help to see it in person. I prob would go for the iron brushed nickel stand they make if any, I think it's also the cheapest. 

I like your idea of taking a torch to the wood, sounds fun. Post some pictures of your stand when you finish I'd love to see it.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

That stand is sick! That is orignal and different all at the same time. I love how it looks. While not my style it is still really nice. How do you get access to the filters and what not below it. I assume it is underneath. Do you pull it out from the wall when you need to get under it?


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

@Fiftymeatballs
I am so glad you posted that. Those are the most original stands I have seen thus far. I ordered a Petco Brooklyn stand for my 29 gallon and I may have to use some old shipping pallets with some heavy duty magnets (which I already own) to affix a cover for it. I feel I could do that much with some rough sawing and placing magnets (magnets would allow me to get under the tank for storage purposes. I had also never thought those pipes could support a tank! I will keep that in mind next time I do a smaller tank, I just wouldn't trust it on my 75 gallon (which really needs a decent stand).

Also the aquascape on the tank you posted, in my opinion, is top-notch! Love it!


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Texan78 said:


> That stand is sick! That is orignal and different all at the same time. I love how it looks. While not my style it is still really nice. How do you get access to the filters and what not below it. I assume it is underneath. Do you pull it out from the wall when you need to get under it?


The left side is not closed off, since it's almost in the corner of the room you don't see it. The right side I attached about 5 of the beams using velcro. They are removable so I can get to my auto top off water bucket and to the C02 tank. I left the back open. I have a lot going on under this tank:
Auto top off system with air pump running in holding bucket
C02 on ph controller with solenoid, inline atomic diffuser
Two TMC led light ballasts on separate timers
Heater
Vortech Mp10
USB cooling fan 
Uv Sterilizer
Eheim Canister 
Moonlights 
WIRES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

tdiggs said:


> @Fiftymeatballs
> I am so glad you posted that. Those are the most original stands I have seen thus far. I ordered a Petco Brooklyn stand for my 29 gallon and I may have to use some old shipping pallets with some heavy duty magnets (which I already own) to affix a cover for it. I feel I could do that much with some rough sawing and placing magnets (magnets would allow me to get under the tank for storage purposes. I had also never thought those pipes could support a tank! I will keep that in mind next time I do a smaller tank, I just wouldn't trust it on my 75 gallon (which really needs a decent stand).
> 
> Also the aquascape on the tank you posted, in my opinion, is top-notch! Love it!



Thanks for the compliments! You can definitely use pallet wood for a facade, magnets would work too so it's all removable if you need to really get underneath. Strong velcro worked for me when making removable panels, I had to glue it onto the wood since the sticky side of the velcro doesn't hold on dirty porous wood very well. I made planter boxes this summer using pallet wood they look great. 

The pipes in the second stand are made from steel, they can hold an infinite amount of weight. The cross beam is the most crucial support. If I were to construct one for a larger tank I'd probably use thicker pipe and a second cross beam.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Stand is amazing, i forwarded the pic to my girlfriend. If you dont mind i'm going to steal that idea from you haha. She's a artist it may be my key to getting a new stand/tank setup haha


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

@Cryptic
You sly son of gun!

Thanks for those extra pictures. I'll be trying this options with the pallets. If the steel pipe stand comes out affordable then I'll do that eventually as well.


----------



## Wannaberooted (Jun 24, 2012)

This only cost 50 bucks to this point.

I had Menards do most of the cutting, a buck a cut. There were eight they did on the 4x4's and 1x4's, I cut the top boards with a handsaw as they could only handle up to 4" wide. The top is two 1x12's joined together with the excess foot of board glued and screwed underneath. It could hold any tank with a 18"x36" footprint, it's really strong glued and screwed. It's all pine, I picked a better grade for the 1x4's, but not the best. I like the occasional knot.

You could stain it, fill in the screw holes with putty and paint it, whatever.

I have a much more detailed thread with a light attached to the stand if you are interested.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=468513

Good luck on your project.


----------

